# SAS Skype group for Non-Native English Speakers



## Mandei (Jun 10, 2013)

Thought I'd make a support group for people whose english isn't their native language. We can chat or make group calls. Discuss topics. Preferably 16+
*If interested, post your skype username and I'll add you to group as soon as possible 
*


----------



## janik (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey I just found this site today and would like to join. 
Skype name is janik6789.


----------



## Ovski (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm 24 and from Norway  Been on SAS for around a year. Would love to join. 

My skype name is spreaa


----------

